# Bosch Gof 1600 ce



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may I ask what is the best way to collect the dust from edge forming with the above router?
Thanking you in anticipation
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bosch sells some dust extraction attachments for some of their routers like this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-3pc-...=item3b24f8d7d8:g:VSQAAOSwjolcETxJ:rk:14:pf:0
One from Oneida: https://www.amazon.com/ONEIDA-SYSTE...mr1&keywords=router+dust+collector+base+plate
And this one from Rockler: https://www.amazon.com/Edge-Routing...mr2&keywords=router+dust+collector+base+plate

All of those are for hand held edge routing. If you meant on a table then use a fence mounted pickup or make a fence like I did that has a box built around the bit which a vac hose fits into.


----------

